# Netplug not working with gentoo-sources >2.6.27

## Dr.Willy

and since there is little to no configuration for netplug, I'm a bit at loss why it isnt.

Im using OpenRC 0.4.2. 

The kernel setting is for the card is CONFIG_SIS900=m though I tried compiling it into the kernel, too.

The devices are configured to be hotplugged in rc.conf: rc_hotplug="net.eth* net.wlan0"

Any ideas why netplug wouldn't work after the .27 series?

----------

## richard.scott

AFAIK rc_hotplug doesn't have anything to do with sys-apps/netplug.

Devices listed in rc_hotplug are configured automatically at boot time (or not depending on what you put in there). This has nothing to do with devices being configured when cables are inserted etc.

How do you know its not working?

----------

## Dr.Willy

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> How do you know its not working?

 

Right after boot with no cable plugged in knemo shows eth0 as plugged in. Also rc-status of eth0 is 'started'.

```
drwillymobil drwilly # rc-status

Runlevel: default

 netmount                                                                                          [  started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                         [  started  ]

 acpid                                                                                             [  started  ]

 hald                                                                                              [  started  ]

 lm_sensors                                                                                        [  started  ]

 powernowd                                                                                         [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                               [  started  ]

 samba                                                                                             [  started  ]

 local                                                                                             [  started  ]

Runlevel: hotplugged

 udev-postmount                                                                                    [  started  ]

 net.wlan0                                                                                         [ inactive  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                          [  started  ]

Runlevel: needed

 sysfs                                                                                             [  started  ]

 udev-mount                                                                                        [  started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                          [  started  ]

 dbus                                                                                              [  started  ]

Runlevel: manual

 net.wlan0                                                                                         [ inactive  ]
```

But I just found out something: when I plug in a cable and remove it again, eth0 status changes to 'inactive' just as it should. So it appears that netplug is in fact working, but does get the interfaces initial status wrong.

----------

## Dr.Willy

Any ideas why the initial status is wrong?

----------

## richard.scott

I know its not an answer... but have you tried ifplugd? It does the same sort of thing.

I'm wondering if they are both broken, or its just netplugd that doesn't work correctly?

----------

## Dr.Willy

Good, I'm not the only one experiencing this problem.

----------

